# MOD Advice



## SmokeyJoe (26/9/16)

Howzit all

Needs some advice. I want to get myself a run around mod to run the serpent mini (22mm version). Im looking at either the evic vtwo mini or the eleaf aster. Obviously the aster has the advantage of being much cheaper, but ive alway been a bit careful of eleaf products since having bad experiences with 2 isticks. Budget is a bit tight, otherwise i would have gone for the new Hohm mod which looks awesome

Thanks in advance


----------



## PsyCLown (26/9/16)

My GF has the Evic Mini (Not the Evic Vtwo) and the 510 connector isn't too great, quite a few mods don't sit flush on it and the gap they leave makes it feel as if something is going to break.

Otherwise a great mod. Eleaf make the Pico and mine has been great as well as all of my friends too - so it seems as if they have upped their game.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/9/16)

PsyCLown said:


> My GF has the Evic Mini (Not the Evic Vtwo) and the 510 connector isn't too great, quite a few mods don't sit flush on it and the gap they leave makes it feel as if something is going to break.
> 
> Otherwise a great mod. Eleaf make the Pico and mine has been great as well as all of my friends too - so it seems as if they have upped their game.


Thanks, i was looking at the Pico, but only find vendors that sell the kit, and not just the mod
Thanks for the headsup on the 510


----------



## RichJB (26/9/16)

It seems Eleaf sorted out most of their QC problems from earlier generation mods. The Pico perhaps hasn't been around for long enough to give an indication of its longer-term reliability but I've had no problems with mine and haven't read of any problems with them. The Aster might have issues but I would expect it to build on the Pico's good reputation. You are going to have the Eleaf/Joyetech/Wismec 510 issues with either of the mods you want so I don't see any difference there. The Aster is both cheaper and thinner than the VTwo so that would be my choice.

Daniel hasn't got around to reviewing either of the two mods yet so who knows how accurate TC will be, etc. My guiding principle is that until Daniel reviews it, the jury is out.

Incidentally, Vape Club sells the Pico on its own. Now at a reduced price too. If you just want to run a 22mm Serpent Mini on it, that would be fine. For the ability to run larger tanks as well, I'd go with the Aster.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## acorn (26/9/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thanks, i was looking at the Pico, but only find vendors that sell the kit, and not just the mod
> Thanks for the headsup on the 510


http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...plies-the-power/products/istick-pico-75w-tc-1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/9/16)

RichJB said:


> It seems Eleaf sorted out most of their QC problems from earlier generation mods. The Pico perhaps hasn't been around for long enough to give an indication of its longer-term reliability but I've had no problems with mine and haven't read of any problems with them. The Aster might have issues but I would expect it to build on the Pico's good reputation. You are going to have the Eleaf/Joyetech/Wismec 510 issues with either of the mods you want so I don't see any difference there. The Aster is both cheaper and thinner than the VTwo so that would be my choice.
> 
> Daniel hasn't got around to reviewing either of the two mods yet so who knows how accurate TC will be, etc. My guiding principle is that until Daniel reviews it, the jury is out.
> 
> Incidentally, Vape Club sells the Pico on its own. Now at a reduced price too. If you just want to run a 22mm Serpent Mini on it, that would be fine. For the ability to run larger tanks as well, I'd go with the Aster.


Thanks Bud


----------

